# My PC cant open Warcraft III due to a DirectX error[MOVED FROM WINDOWS]



## nuclear (Apr 8, 2008)

This is the error: "Wacraft III was unable to initialize DirectX. Please ensure you have DirectX 8.1 or newer installed and that your display drivers are current. DirectX may be found on your Warcraft III install CD under Options."

I hope someone can help me


----------



## bluesoul (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: My PC cant open Warcraft III due to a DirectX error*

Start -> Run, type in "*dxdiag*".

Let that load, and then click "Save All Information" and save the dxdiag.txt file.

Open that up, copy the first four sections (System Information, DxDiag Notes, DirectX Debug Levels, and Display Devices) and paste it here.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: My PC cant open Warcraft III due to a DirectX error*

reinstall directx


----------



## nuclear (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: My PC cant open Warcraft III due to a DirectX error*



bluesoul said:


> Start -> Run, type in "*dxdiag*".
> 
> Let that load, and then click "Save All Information" and save the dxdiag.txt file.
> 
> Open that up, copy the first four sections (System Information, DxDiag Notes, DirectX Debug Levels, and Display Devices) and paste it here.


Here it is:
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 4/8/2008, 21:12:55
Machine name: DESKTOP-HOBBY
Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: n/a
System Model: n/a
BIOS: Award Modular BIOS v6.0
Processor: AMD Athlon(TM) XP 2600+, MMX, 3DNow, ~2.1GHz
Memory: 512MB RAM
Page File: 377MB used, 870MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.2180 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
Display Tab 1: The system is using the generic video driver. Please install video driver provided by the hardware manufacturer. Direct3D functionality not available. You should verify that the driver is a final version from the hardware manufacturer.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Music Tab: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.
Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: 
Manufacturer: 
Chip type: 
DAC type: 
Device Key: Enum\
Display Memory: n/a
Current Mode: 1024 x 768 (32 bit) (1Hz)
Monitor: 
Monitor Max Res: 
Driver Name: vga.dll
Driver Version: 5.01.2600.0000 (English)
DDI Version: unknown
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 8/7/2004 02:18:11, 9344 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
VDD: n/a
Mini VDD: vga.sys
Mini VDD Date: 8/4/2004 05:07:08, 20992 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B70EE0-4340-11CF-B063-282AAEC2C835}
Vendor ID: 0x0000
Device ID: 0x0000
SubSys ID: 0x00000000
Revision ID: 0x0000
Revision ID: 0x0000
Video Accel: 
Deinterlace Caps: n/a
Registry: OK
DDraw Status: Not Available
D3D Status: Not Available
AGP Status: Not Available
DDraw Test Result: Not run
D3D7 Test Result: Not run
D3D8 Test Result: Not run
D3D9 Test Result: Not run



dai said:


> reinstall directx


How?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: My PC cant open Warcraft III due to a DirectX error*

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...38-db71-4c1b-bc6a-9b6652cd92a3&displaylang=en


----------



## nuclear (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: My PC cant open Warcraft III due to a DirectX error*



dai said:


> http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...38-db71-4c1b-bc6a-9b6652cd92a3&displaylang=en


DirectX setup has determined that a newer or equivalent version of DirectX has been installed already. No installation is necessary...


----------



## bluesoul (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: My PC cant open Warcraft III due to a DirectX error*

Your problem looks to be that you never installed device-specific drivers for your video card. What model is it?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: My PC cant open Warcraft III due to a DirectX error*

ms has pulled the repair page for some reason comes up no longer avalable


----------



## nuclear (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: My PC cant open Warcraft III due to a DirectX error*



bluesoul said:


> Your problem looks to be that you never installed device-specific drivers for your video card. What model is it?


How can i see that :1angel:


----------



## bluesoul (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: My PC cant open Warcraft III due to a DirectX error*

If you haven't made any hardware modifications you can just list the model number of the computer itself and we can look it up.


----------



## nuclear (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: My PC cant open Warcraft III due to a DirectX error*



bluesoul said:


> If you haven't made any hardware modifications you can just list the model number of the computer itself and we can look it up.


And where can i see that number??


----------



## nuclear (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: My PC cant open Warcraft III due to a DirectX error*

I'm a real dummy can some1 tell me where i can find that number on my computer?


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: My PC cant open Warcraft III due to a DirectX error*

Should be on the front of the system. Dell Dimensions place the model number around the power button.


----------



## cdarz (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: My PC cant open Warcraft III due to a DirectX error*



bluesoul said:


> Start -> Run, type in "*dxdiag*".
> 
> Let that load, and then click "Save All Information" and save the dxdiag.txt file.
> 
> Open that up, copy the first four sections (System Information, DxDiag Notes, DirectX Debug Levels, and Display Devices) and paste it here.


------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 9/1/2008, 16:24:32
Machine name: SKAMAN
Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp.050928-1517)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Acer 
System Model: Aspire M1610
BIOS: Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU E2200 @ 2.20GHz (2 CPUs)
Memory: 896MB RAM
Page File: 325MB used, 1836MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.2180 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
Display Tab 1: The system is using the generic video driver. Please install video driver provided by the hardware manufacturer. DirectDraw test results: All tests were successful. Direct3D functionality not available. You should verify that the driver is a final version from the hardware manufacturer.
Sound Tab 1: No sound card was found. If one is expected, you should install a sound driver provided by the hardware manufacturer.
Music Tab: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.
Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: 
Manufacturer: 
Chip type: 
DAC type: 
Device Key: Enum\
Display Memory: n/a
Current Mode: 1280 x 1024 (32 bit) (1Hz)
Monitor: 
Monitor Max Res: 
Driver Name: vga.dll
Driver Version: 5.01.2600.0000 (English)
DDI Version: unknown
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 8/23/2001 10:00:00, 9344 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: n/a
WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
VDD: n/a
Mini VDD: vga.sys
Mini VDD Date: 8/3/2004 16:37:08, 20992 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B70EE0-4340-11CF-B063-282AAEC2C835}
Vendor ID: 0x0000
Device ID: 0x0000
SubSys ID: 0x00000000
Revision ID: 0x0000
Revision ID: 0x0000
Video Accel: 
Deinterlace Caps: n/a
Registry: OK
DDraw Status: Not Available
D3D Status: Not Available
AGP Status: Not Available
DDraw Test Result: All tests were successful.
D3D7 Test Result: Not run
D3D8 Test Result: Not run
D3D9 Test Result: Not run

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
Description: 
Default Sound Playback: No
Default Voice Playback: No
Hardware ID: 
Manufacturer ID: 
Product ID: 
Type: 
Driver Name: 
Driver Version: 
Driver Attributes: 
WHQL Logo'd: 
Date and Size: 
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: 
HW Accel Level: Emulation Only
Cap Flags: 0x0
Min/Max Sample Rate: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
Registry: OK
Sound Test Result: Not run

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
Description: USB Audio 
Default Sound Capture: Yes
Default Voice Capture: Yes
Driver Name: usbaudio.sys
Driver Version: 5.01.2600.2180 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 8/3/2004 23:07:56, 59264 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x0
Format Flags: 0x0

-----------
DirectMusic
-----------
DLS Path: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\GM.DLS
DLS Version: 1.00.0016.0002
Acceleration: n/a
Ports: Microsoft Synthesizer, Software (Not Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal, Default Port
Registry: OK
Test Result: Not run

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
Device Name: Mouse
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: USB Keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x04CA, 0x0020
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: USB Keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x04CA, 0x0020
FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No
Registry: OK

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x1039, 0x7001
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 10/15/2005 08:12:18, 57856 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 8/23/2001 10:00:00, 4736 bytes
| 
+-+ USB Human Interface Device
| | Vendor/Product ID: 0x0458, 0x0007
| | Location: Optical Mouse
| | Matching Device ID: usb\class_03&subclass_01
| | Service: HidUsb
| | Driver: hidclass.sys, 8/3/2004 16:38:20, 36224 bytes
| | Driver: hidparse.sys, 8/3/2004 16:38:18, 24960 bytes
| | Driver: hid.dll, 11/28/2005 09:40:15, 20992 bytes
| | Driver: hidusb.sys, 8/23/2001 10:00:00, 9600 bytes
| | 
| +-+ HID-compliant mouse
| | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x0458, 0x0007
| | | Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| | | Service: mouhid
| | | Driver: mouclass.sys, 11/28/2005 09:40:15, 23040 bytes
| | | Driver: mouhid.sys, 11/28/2005 09:40:15, 12160 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ HID Keyboard Device
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x04CA, 0x0020
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_keyboard
| Service: kbdhid
| Driver: kbdhid.sys, 8/3/2004 16:28:36, 14848 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 8/3/2004 16:28:34, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 8/4/2004 01:01:08, 40840 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 8/3/2004 16:28:34, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 8/4/2004 01:01:08, 40840 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 11/28/2005 09:40:15, 23040 bytes


here is mine.. can anyone tell me what's the problem why i cant run my warcraft


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Same problem you don't have the video driver installed, what video card do you have?
If you have never changed it then you can D/L the video drivers from the manufactures web site.

"Display Tab 1: The system is using the generic video driver. Please install video driver provided by the hardware manufacturer. DirectDraw test results: All tests were successful. Direct3D functionality not available. You should verify that the driver is a final version from the hardware manufacturer."


----------



## ScaRJusT (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: My PC cant open Warcraft III due to a DirectX error*



bluesoul said:


> Start -> Run, type in "*dxdiag*".
> 
> Let that load, and then click "Save All Information" and save the dxdiag.txt file.
> 
> Open that up, copy the first four sections (System Information, DxDiag Notes, DirectX Debug Levels, and Display Devices) and paste it here.


 where to paste it???


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Post it as an attachment.


----------

